# Ga Power Plant Wansley



## noah3d (Jan 12, 2012)

Has anyone ever fished this place before? I have a tournament there at the end of march. I know there are two lakes and that is about it. What are the lake conditions like and what kind of pattern are the bass on at this time? Thanks for any and all information.


----------



## Spinnerbaits (Jan 12, 2012)

Fish the upper lake (Lake Gentry). Bigger largemouth in this lake. The other lake by the pavilion has mostly spotted bass.


----------



## coreyj (Jan 12, 2012)

What he said.. I will be there too, good luck


----------



## noah3d (Jan 13, 2012)

what is the water clarity like and what is the available forage?


----------



## Jason Taylor (Jan 13, 2012)

awesome lakes you wont be disappointed..Fished both lakes quite a few times I like the first lake best.Just expect the crowds.4lb spots are not uncommon on the bottom lake.


----------



## noah3d (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks there will be 20 anglers max so im not too worried. I take it the lakes are clear and deep since its a power plant lake? Also, what are the spots caught on?


----------



## snapdog (Jan 14, 2012)

Tournament with only 20 anglers? I only know of one annual tournament on the lake and it is for charity. The water clarity of the lower lake is always very clear except during heavy rains and then only the runoff into the lake will stain those areas. Lots of shad. If by chance they are pumping from the river into the lake the discharge into the lake always attracts lots of fish.  Upper lake Gentry is not as clear but lots of fish!


----------



## noah3d (Jan 16, 2012)

ttt


----------



## BOWROD (Jan 19, 2012)

I have fished the tourneys there a couple times but never heard of 20 man max ..???. It's for charity they want all that will come and pay .!!.no problem catching fish at either lake ..it will totalty depend on how the  weather goes..if we get a quick warm up in march they will be on bed by the time that tourney starts ..if it stays cool throw a deep N..shad pattern crankbait  they  will bite just about anything that time of year ..good luck ..if not for turkey season I would be there myself .!!


----------



## LAKOTA (Jan 19, 2012)

I've fished the Spring and Fall tourneys for the last several years as well. 20 angler max? A new Tourney, or ?


----------



## Spinnerbaits (Jan 19, 2012)

maybe he doesn't realize his tourney is on the same day as ga powers spring tournament. he is going to be surprised at how 20 boats turned into 200. They only allow boats twice a year, at their spring and fall charity event.


----------



## noah3d (Jan 19, 2012)

From what I can tell its a separate tournament. the date for mine is march 24. what is the date for the spring annual?


----------



## Spinnerbaits (Jan 19, 2012)

March 24. Other than the two days a year the plant holds their two charity tournaments, the lakes are CLOSED other than to employees of GA Power, EMC, etc or unless you or your company, church, etc has reserved the pavilion for a cookout. Even then, you can only fish from the bank. Not even employees can launch a boat other than the two tournament days.


----------



## noah3d (Jan 19, 2012)

wow I'm kinda disappointed now. It seems like the bass will shut down by 10 and I'll be untangling mine and someone elses line all day


----------



## LAKOTA (Jan 19, 2012)

Ah, come on down and fish it. It's always fun. It's like any other lake though, it can be tough. Fish don't just jump in the boat. We have fished when they were on fire, and when they were hard to come by. If they are bedding, it can be very tough. 

Someone may have been joshing you when they mentioned 20 anglers. There will be more like 200 - as always.


----------



## noah3d (Jan 19, 2012)

Well my club has 20 anglers max and 2 people fish per boat. They also said they were gonna put 5 boats on each lake so...


----------



## Spinnerbaits (Jan 19, 2012)

I have fished every single one of these and won the second one and finished in the top 5 several times. It can be fun, but you are correct about being crowded and frustrating with that many people jammed in. You always have someone riding your tail and most likely, you are riding someone elses. Get there early...... Or you will be waiting a long time to launch your boat.


----------



## LAKOTA (Jan 21, 2012)

noah3d said:


> Well my club has 20 anglers max and 2 people fish per boat. They also said they were gonna put 5 boats on each lake so...


Are you and your club familiar with the tourney and the rules?  You only keep and weigh in 1 fish (your largest for the day), not 5 fish like most tourneys.


----------



## noah3d (Jan 21, 2012)

This is my first year in the GBFN Youth Club but from what I understand we are gonna have a seperate weigh in. I believe they fished their last year. Should I use techniques for pressured fish like Finesse, silent cranks, painted willow blades etc.


----------



## fisherman012 (Jan 22, 2012)

My name is Andrew Ive fished the jr. GBFN series for three years now and this will be my last year fishing it(18 years old)  we had our own tournament there last year.  noah3d is right.  our club is only 20 members.  10 from the 11-14 year old devision and 10 from the 15-18 year old division.  there will be 10 boats a kid from each division on a boat.  the tournaments we hold  have 5 fish limits.  just like your normal tourney.  We did it at plant wansley for our first time last year and they invited us back this year....the pavillion is taken as you said....because for all of our tournaments we have a cookout.  Ask me any questions you have.  Like I said I have been in the club for three years so I know generally how things are run....how old are you?....just wandering so I know what age division you are in so I know if im fishing against you lol


----------



## fisherman012 (Jan 22, 2012)

also they are alowing us to put boats on both lakes...last year they let us put boats on the upper lake that is smaller and bank fish the bigger lower lake.  this year they are letting us put boats on both lakes.  the kid is right...he knows what he is talking about.  nobody was kiddin about 20 members....thats our limit.  Being that we are a junior club we get alot more leeway with what we get to do....thats y we get boats on both lakes, five fish limit, etc.


----------



## LAKOTA (Jan 23, 2012)

Sounds like you guys are having a Youth club tournament - in a tournament. 

Where did you guys weigh in last year? I was there for the March of Dimes tournament, but didn't see a separate weigh-in going on?


----------



## fisherman012 (Jan 24, 2012)

No!  You are absolutely wrong!  I talked to our youth director about it last night!  He had a meeting with the people at plant wansley yesterday.  He said there will be no I else there except our club and the plant wansley reps.  There will be a big tournament there....but not the day of our tournament.  Last year we had our weigh in and cookout under the pavilion.  You didn't see us there because simply you were not there!  We get the whole place for ourselves...we r extremely lucky...yes....but it's the truth!


----------



## LAKOTA (Jan 24, 2012)

Calm down dude. No biggie, we were all just under the impression (because that is what has been said by the usual tourney directors and employees) that NO other tournaments were ever held there other than the March of Dimes.


----------



## fisherman012 (Jan 24, 2012)

we have been fishing there for 2 years now.  Im calm.  You kinda had the kid upset about the tournament....telling him he was wrong when he was right the whole time...then I said something and you still said I was wrong lol....Im calm...just dont wanna turn down any newcomers to tournament fishing and especially to the club Im in


----------



## LAKOTA (Jan 25, 2012)

Huh? 
I don't think anyone said you or he was wrong in any of the replies above? 

All aside, good fishing and good luck to you and the other young men in your tournament.


----------



## fisherman012 (Jan 25, 2012)

ok.  same to you and thankyou!


----------



## cjlake88 (Jan 26, 2012)

Spinnerbaits said:


> Fish the upper lake (Lake Gentry). Bigger largemouth in this lake. The other lake by the pavilion has mostly spotted bass.




what are the best tactics here? and are there any sweet locations?


----------



## LAKOTA (Mar 26, 2012)

So how did the tournament go?


----------



## noah3d (Mar 26, 2012)

It was great! It was my first tourny and I limited and caught 10.21lbs. The spots were being caught on everything but I was using a shaky head and dropshot. Coming off the ramp we went to the right and fished where the creek flows across the road and into the lake. We had a few bites there but I dont think we caught any there. We continued down the bank to another spot on the other side of a point. That spot was loaded with bait and the fish were everywhere. I had 4 fish and my partner who won had 5 from that spot. We went back and fished the back area near the dam and didnt do as much. Close to weigh in we went back to the point and had a few more bites. Then we fished the small islands around the ramp where i was able to cull once. We didnt have as much luck in the other lake. We caught about 5 from there. I caught a fish that went 2.71 and my partner caught one like 3.5. We were flipping the grass. I lost what i think was a good one an excalibur one knocker. A fish that went 5lbs something was also caught from the lower lake.


----------



## LAKOTA (Mar 26, 2012)

Glad to hear you guys had a great time!  There are some mean Spots in those lakes. 

Now if I can just get confirmation on the regular Spring March of Dimes tourney.... I need to call and verify the date. Looks like it will be later than usual this year. I hear that it will be in May, but have not confirmed that yet.

Good luck to you guys if they have a Fall Youth tourney.


----------



## Spinnerbaits (Mar 26, 2012)

You are hearing correctly.


----------



## noah3d (Mar 26, 2012)

I believe they said it would be April 28th but I may be getting dates confused. My dad caught a largemouth close to 7lbs from the dam. I dont think the spots werent as big as most expected but there were a lot of solid fish brought in. A decent number of 2.5 and 3lb fish.


----------



## fisherman012 (Mar 27, 2012)

Our next gbfn tournament is the April 28th at Lanier.  I was talkin to a plant wansley worker and I'm almost 100% he said the 12th of may.


----------



## LAKOTA (Mar 27, 2012)

I just talked with the Director and the date is May 12. Emails and flyers will go out asap.


----------



## noah3d (Mar 27, 2012)

I wasn't in the trail last year so i didnt fish wansley but from what i have heard there is not near as much grass in the lower lake this year.


----------

